# Cru Coffee Dessert Wine



## wineforfun (Dec 6, 2016)

For any of you that have made this kit, any tips or ideas? I contemplated making it as is out of the box, since it appears to be a higher end kit. But, I know @joeswine has made some tweaks to it and he said it is one of his favorites and does well in contests.


----------



## Putterrr (Dec 12, 2016)

I used joeswine tips / tweaks when I made mine and it was a big hit. its such a strong flavour that i'm sure going by the instructions will produce a great wine for you

cheers


----------



## wineforfun (Dec 12, 2016)

Putterrr said:


> I used joeswine tips / tweaks when I made mine and it was a big hit. its such a strong flavour that i'm sure going by the instructions will produce a great wine for you
> 
> cheers



Thanks, just threw everything together last night. Have been pm'ing(bothering) Joe along the way.

I will ask you too, did you add any oak? and did you add the whole fpac?


----------



## Putterrr (Dec 12, 2016)

June 4 2013 started kit - SG 1.114
June 9 racked to secondary, added 4 tbsp oak sawdust (did not have the tannin Joe recommended at the time), 2 tbsp instant coffee, and added 750 ml Dolcetto to reduce head space
June 15 racked, degas, clearing agents SG .992
June 22 rack to pail added f-pack, racked back to carboy and put extra in a bottle. 
bottled in December for x-mass gifts with coffee beans in each bottle
2 bottles left. might be time to open one soon.

good luck and cheers


----------



## wineforfun (Dec 12, 2016)

Putterrr said:


> June 4 2013 started kit - SG 1.114
> June 9 racked to secondary, added 4 tbsp oak sawdust (did not have the tannin Joe recommended at the time), 2 tbsp instant coffee, and added 750 ml Dolcetto to reduce head space
> June 15 racked, degas, clearing agents SG .992
> June 22 rack to pail added f-pack, racked back to carboy and put extra in a bottle.
> ...



Awesome, thanks for the response.

So I started yesterday. Added 24oz. simple syrup. SG 1.120. Must right at 3 gal. so will have to remove 1.5 - 2 bottles for fpac.

I have tannin, so will add in the secondary. That is where I was confused as Joe's thread said to add in primary but when pm'ing him, he said to add in secondary along with instant coffee. He doesn't mention when to add the instant coffee in his thread, so again, wasn't sure. 

Ok, so you added double what he was saying. He recommended 1 Tbsp tannin and 1 Tbsp instant coffee.


----------



## Putterrr (Dec 12, 2016)

I did not have the tannin so used more of the oak dust from another wine kit. also his PM to me had 2 tbsp of coffee. Either way it was liked by all who tried it.

cheers


----------



## wineforfun (Dec 12, 2016)

Putterrr said:


> also his PM to me had 2 tbsp of coffee.s



haha
Ok, I will just move forward and see how it turns out.
Thanks.


----------



## BernardSmith (Dec 12, 2016)

Is this a grape based wine or is coffee the main ingredient?


----------



## wineforfun (Dec 12, 2016)

BernardSmith said:


> Is this a grape based wine or is coffee the main ingredient?



As far as I know grape-based. Concentrate looked like any other kit, ie: cab.sav., zin, etc.
The coffee is supposed to be coming from the fpac.


----------



## joeswine (Dec 12, 2016)

the reason for the instant coffee adjustments is that some don't like it strong and some like it somewhere in between the base itself is their normal base for their style ports with the flavors coming in the fpac and that's it.What I did was accent the coffee but not overpowering the base the tannins provide the balancing point in the body and texture of the mix.The key is like I stated before if you can let it sit a year ,if you canit's a proven winner time and time again,enjoy.


----------



## wineforfun (Dec 13, 2016)

@Joeswine
Here is the tannin I have, will it work comparable to yours in your pic?
And here is my "strip" reading. Thoughts?


----------



## joeswine (Dec 13, 2016)

yes it should be fine,ph is spot on it will diminish slightly,noproblem there,StayTheCourse.


----------



## wineforfun (Dec 13, 2016)

joeswine said:


> yes it should be fine,ph is spot on it will diminish slightly,noproblem there,StayTheCourse.��



Awesome, thank you. On we go.


----------



## joeswine (Dec 13, 2016)

*over 5000 post so far that's a lot of wine talk, thanks all*


----------



## wineforfun (Dec 27, 2016)

I racked my coffee dessert wine from primary to secondary on Sunday. It came up looking lsimilar to the pic here(I borrowed pic from another member). The liquid is just at/above the shoulder of my 3 gal. carboy. 
With that said, the instructions state not to add the coffee fpac until wine is clear. It has had clearing agents in since Sunday and now has a good 1/2" - 3/4" sediment built up on bottom.
So, my question is, do you think I should leave it with this much headspace? or rack again, since it is obviously clearing/cleared and add the fpac and then let sit for awhile?
I know how I am leaning but just curious to hear other thoughts.
Thanks.


----------



## joeswine (Dec 27, 2016)

Are you sure your degassed? And the wine is now clear, Iff you are then take out enough of the base to add the fpac you can always add the base back to the mix to top off with,s simple,thenwalk away and let in Bond.


----------



## wineforfun (Dec 27, 2016)

joeswine said:


> Are you sure your degassed? And the wine is now clear, Iff you are then take out enough of the base to add the fpac you can always add the base back to the mix to top off with,s simple,thenwalk away and let in Bond.��



Joe, not for sure of anything but I did stir vigorously for 15 min., they recommended 5-10 min. As mentioned, there is quite a bit of sediment built up on bottom of carboy already.

Also, I don't need to remove any from the base as it is already short. There is plenty of room for the fpac now. I may even be short with it.

My thought is to rack to a clean carboy, add the fpac, the let it sit. If it needs to degas more, hopefully time will do it. If more sediment drops, then I will rack again in time.

My concern is with the amount of headspace shown in the pic.


----------



## joeswine (Dec 27, 2016)

You won't know until you try of you have h a lot of head space,how did you correct that in the past? And in some cases a little head space fof a short time isn't a real problem,and if you're clear and add the fpac let it sit 1 week the bottle,it matures Better in the bottle


----------



## wineforfun (Dec 27, 2016)

joeswine said:


> You won't know until you try of you have h a lot of head space,how did you correct that in the past? And in some cases a little head space fof a short time isn't a real problem,and if you're clear and add the fpac let it sit 1 week the bottle,it matures Better in the bottle



In the past, I would top up with a like type wine or some of the extra I would have made in the primary. 
I don't have any wine like this to top up with.
Hoping the addition of the fpac will get it close. If not, I will rack into 1 gal. and 1/2 gal. carboys so I can eliminate any headspace issues.

I will just rack tonight, add fpac and then let sit for a couple weeks. Hopefully it will finish clearing, if it isn't already, and then will bottle.

I have just never let a carboy sit with that much headspace before so don't know how much it will affect it.


----------



## joeswine (Dec 27, 2016)

The fpac will take up most of the room,so. Go ahead with your plan,rack and add the fpac you should be okay.sometime. The simplest way is the best way you won't affect the outcome.Atrick I did on the first kit was to add 3 coffee beans to each bottle,sort of like a worm. In the tequila,have fun with this one,don:t worry.


----------



## wineforfun (Dec 27, 2016)

joeswine said:


> The fpac will take up most of the room,so. Go ahead with your plan,rack and add the fpac you should be okay.sometime. The simplest way is the best way you won't affect the outcome.Atrick I did on the first kit was to add 3 coffee beans to each bottle,sort of like a worm. In the tequila,have fun with this one,don:t worry.



Sounds good, thanks Joe. Hoping it turns out well.

Yeahhhh, I like the coffee bean/worm idea. I may do that to a few of them.


----------



## joeswine (Dec 27, 2016)

If you do the bean thing which by the way is a excellent idea and a firms the coffee in the Port,make sure your labels state that beads are in there.When this is over and in the bottle and if you can let it sit for 8 mos. To a year it gets really Good.y you actually start to taste a background of chocolate,even better.


----------



## wineforfun (Dec 27, 2016)

joeswine said:


> If you do the bean thing which by the way is a excellent idea and a firms the coffee in the Port,make sure your labels state that beads are in there.When this is over and in the bottle and if you can let it sit for 8 mos. To a year it gets really Good.y you actually start to taste a background of chocolate,even better.��



Ok, will do. No worries on keeping it for awhile. I plan on keeping some of them 3-5 yrs. And since I roast my own coffee beans, they will be very fresh beans.
I probably won't even open the first bottle until the 6 month mark and then every 3-6 mos. after.


----------



## joeswine (Dec 27, 2016)

3 to 5 years to long this is not your normal port,this is for early drinking ,it should peak fast .What wS your Abv.at the finis


----------



## wineforfun (Dec 27, 2016)

joeswine said:


> 3 to 5 years to long this is not your normal port,this is for early drinking ,it should peak fast .What wS your Abv.at the finis



ABV finished around 16% I believe.

SG 1.120
FG .998


----------



## joeswine (Dec 27, 2016)

It's going to be a good port not to sweet not to dry, and not in the traditional sense either,a port unto itself. sounds good to me .


----------



## brewbush (Dec 28, 2016)

wineforfun said:


> ABV finished around 16% I believe.
> 
> SG 1.120
> FG .998



3-5 years will be no problem, should last a bit longer then that too at that ABV provided you have a nice level of sulfites.


----------



## wineforfun (Dec 28, 2016)

joeswine said:


> It's going to be a good port not to sweet not to dry, and not in the traditional sense either,a port unto itself. sounds good to me .



Ok Joe, here is how things played out.
Racked over to a 3 gal. carboy. Appeared visually to be way short. I started to add coffee fpac and was able to get 80% of it in there, so my "sight" was off. I put the remaining 20% into a bottle and in the fridge for later use, if needed.
So, my 3 gal. carboy is very full right now. I will let it sit for 4 weeks'ish, then bottle. This should give it some time to meld together.
Being my first 3 gal. dessert wine kit, I will take my ups and downs on this one and learn from it.
I did add 1 Tbsp. tannin and 1 Tbsp. instant coffee when racked the first time Sunday. Hopefully I gained something from it, since it was only in there two days before racking last night again.

Do you think I will need to add more kmeta before bottling?


----------



## joeswine (Dec 28, 2016)

My personal option is yes do as instructed,remember I stated to take the bas out enough to add the fpac,the fpac makes the difference,so what you do now is when you ready to bottle pour the 3gallons and the rest of the fpac into a bucket stir and bottle all in one movement,DONE,your finish product should sit for at least 6 to Mos. To a year,ready for competition��perfect for a gift giving treat in a 375 bottle also.Stay the course


----------



## wineforfun (Dec 28, 2016)

joeswine said:


> My personal option is yes do as instructed,remember I stated to take the bas out enough to add the fpac,the fpac makes the difference,so what you do now is when you ready to bottle pour the 3gallons and the rest of the fpac into a bucket stir and bottle all in one movement,DONE,your finish product should sit for at least 6 to Mos. To a year,ready for competition��perfect for a gift giving treat in a 375 bottle also.Stay the course��



Sounds good. Yes, I remember you stating to remove enough but I thought I was short to begin with so I didn't. Live and learn for next time.

Ok, I will check taste in a month, before bottling, and decided on adding the rest of fpac.

What about adding more kmeta before bottling? Will it need it or was the dose I added already good enough?


----------



## joeswine (Dec 28, 2016)

If you make this kit as directed chemically,theres no problem , never made it another Way,as many tweaks as I have done over these 20 year's of wine making,I've never cheated on the chemical end.Im just not that smart.STAY THE COURSE.


----------



## wineforfun (Dec 28, 2016)

joeswine said:


> If you make this kit as directed chemically,theres no problem , never made it another Way,as many tweaks as I have done over these 20 year's of wine making,I've never cheated on the chemical end.Im just not that smart.STAY THE COURSE.



Sounds good, thanks again for all the help.


----------



## traveler94 (Dec 28, 2016)

You made this post sound so "good tasting" that I tried to buy this kit. It is not available anywhere. Was this a limited edition kit?


----------



## wineforfun (Dec 28, 2016)

traveler94 said:


> You made this post sound so "good tasting" that I tried to buy this kit. It is not available anywhere. Was this a limited edition kit?



I think most of the dessert wine kits are, I can't quote that though.
I got mine through Home Brew Ohio on Amazon.


----------



## joeswine (Dec 28, 2016)

They are. Seasonal Kit's and are a limited time frameI have done 1. coffee kit ever other year,this gives the stock a chance to rest and mature.WinrForFuns will turn out just fine.��


----------



## traveler94 (Dec 28, 2016)

Thanks, I will keep my eyes open for the next, if ever, release.


----------



## wineforfun (Dec 28, 2016)

traveler94 said:


> Thanks, I will keep my eyes open for the next, if ever, release.



Check some of the sponsor's sites on here and also on Amazon. I found a Selection Speciale Chocolate Raspberry Port on Amazon.

Just do a Google search of "dessert wine kits" and you will see quite a few listings. You will have to see if the different companies have them in stock.


----------



## heatherd (Dec 28, 2016)

@wineforfun I have made the coffee port three times, using nearly the same method as Joe/you have described. However I top up with commercial tawny port. I also top up with tawny port, and then rack to a primary to add the f-pac, so that I get every drop out of the kit. Additionally, I bulk-age with heavy toast oak.


----------



## brewbush (Dec 29, 2016)

traveler94 said:


> Thanks, I will keep my eyes open for the next, if ever, release.



Some places still have them, good luck with your search!


----------



## wineforfun (Dec 29, 2016)

heatherd said:


> @wineforfun I have made the coffee port three times, using nearly the same method as Joe/you have described. However I top up with commercial tawny port. I also top up with tawny port, and then rack to a primary to add the f-pac, so that I get every drop out of the kit. Additionally, I bulk-age with heavy toast oak.



Thanks for the tips. 
I may have to rack to primary, before bottling, to get the rest of the fpac in there. Right now I am approx. 300ml shy of using all the fpac. It is sitting in the fridge in a bottle.


----------



## joeswine (Dec 29, 2016)

Don't. Waste the coffee flavor add it to the main batch just before bottling..


----------



## wineforfun (Dec 29, 2016)

joeswine said:


> Don't. Waste the coffee flavor add it to the main batch just before bottling..



Ok, will do, just wanted to make sure it was still good since it is going to be in fridge for 3 weeks in a screw top bottle.


----------



## traveler94 (Dec 29, 2016)

SCORE!!! Probably found the last kit on the internet. Now I will follow all Joeswine's directions. Thanks to all.


----------



## traveler94 (Dec 29, 2016)

By the way, I don't see that anyone "fortifies" this wine with Brandy or Vodka, am I correct or did I miss something?


----------



## joeswine (Dec 29, 2016)

I believe I add I quart of simple syrup to the primary that should be enough.


----------



## traveler94 (Dec 29, 2016)

joeswine said:


> I believe I add I quart of simple syrup to the primary that should be enough.


 
Thanks joeswine, if I read and remember all your posts you use two parts sugar to one part water to make your simple syrup?


----------



## joeswine (Dec 29, 2016)

That's correct


----------



## traveler94 (Jan 2, 2017)

I hate to open a can of worms or in this case a can of coffee, I just started this kit today. I don't see anywhere that you added the sorbate, which I never do but in this case since I am adding the f-pack eventually it is usually mandatory at clearing time, BUT, since the abv should be in the neighborhood of 16% not sure it is mandatory. Want did you do?


----------



## Johnd (Jan 2, 2017)

traveler94 said:


> I hate to open a can of worms or in this case a can of coffee, I just started this kit today. I don't see anywhere that you added the sorbate, which I never do but in this case since I am adding the f-pack eventually it is usually mandatory at clearing time, BUT, since the abv should be in the neighborhood of 16% not sure it is mandatory. Want did you do?



Found these instructions on the RJS website, don't know if they're the same as yours, but see step 5.


----------



## joeswine (Jan 2, 2017)

* don't shortchange the process[follow the flow/B]*


----------



## wineforfun (Jan 3, 2017)

traveler94 said:


> I hate to open a can of worms or in this case a can of coffee, I just started this kit today. I don't see anywhere that you added the sorbate, which I never do but in this case since I am adding the f-pack eventually it is usually mandatory at clearing time, BUT, since the abv should be in the neighborhood of 16% not sure it is mandatory. Want did you do?



Yes, as Johnd posted, you do add the sorbate. Unless you have outdated instructions, it is listed in there. 
Yes, you need to add it to be on the safe side.


----------

